# Home page loading issues



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I've not been on Uk muscle since the website has been changed due to the home page taking an absolute age to load ??

I've got a brand new laptop that is fine on every other website I visit but seems to take around 3 minutes to load Uk muscle banners on the home page.

I'm not moaning as I suspect it something to do with my end of things.

Any suggestions guys ??


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

don't know if this will help,but when the site changed my saved shortcut on desktop took ages to load.I deleted it,googled yin and saved the new page to fav.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

CJones said:


> I've not been on Uk muscle since the website has been changed due to the home page taking an absolute age to load ??
> 
> I've got a brand new laptop that is fine on every other website I visit but seems to take around 3 minutes to load Uk muscle banners on the home page.
> 
> ...


See my last post here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/119924-official-new-style-fix-bug-list.html

I'll be updating the forum again this later week which should hopefully solve many of the issues which people are having.

L


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

You, my main man are a frickin genius 

Worked a treat, reps for that.

I'm back


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers Lorian, Denholms idea worked


----------

